
K2pdfopt - etaioinshrdlu
https://www.willus.com/k2pdfopt/
======
stared
There was a beautiful browser plugin "Don't print", which I used to turn arXiv
(and other) papers to be read with a Kindle, with a click (no manual: save,
convert, upload).
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dontprint-%E2%80%9...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dontprint-%E2%80%93-paperless-
pri/ljngjnbjnhembcemchkkdmdnomoljdgc?hl=en)

(Website is gone, repo is stale:
[https://github.com/robamler/dontprint](https://github.com/robamler/dontprint).
It uses k2pdfopt.)

------
rjzzleep
KOreader for android/Linux/ebooks has integrated k2pdfopt reflow

[https://github.com/koreader/koreader](https://github.com/koreader/koreader)

------
etaioinshrdlu
Besides being an interesting tool, this is a unique website that stands out
today by looking perhaps from 20 years ago.

But it's being kept up to date and it's an active project!

~~~
sidpatil
If you like the way this website is presented, you may like
[http://wiby.me](http://wiby.me). It's a search engine for simple (i.e.
minimal CSS/JS, fast to load) websites.

------
greenmountin
I wrapped this for iOS, and linked it to Twitter. If you connect it to your
account, there is a separate feed of any tweet with a PDF, and one for any
arXiv or PDF tweet that you've liked. [You don't have to connect, you can also
just input the URL or quick-paste].

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/tweedf/id1434462362](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/tweedf/id1434462362)

It's great for following your favorite scientists and professionals, and now I
favorite more of their posts, which makes me happy because I feel like I am
spreading more love in the world.

~~~
acqq
Can you please make this available in Europe? I get “not available in your
region” in the AppStore now.

~~~
greenmountin
I will look into it!

edit: fyi it's originally because the information about Encryption Compliance
is so confusing. I just use HTTPS and I'm pretty sure the documentation has
gotten clearer in the meantime, so I'm optimistic.

~~~
acqq
Thanks! And please write about your experiences trying or achieving that! I
know more apps that "aren't available" and I hope it's not too hard to change
that, if I knew I'd write to other authors too.

And please consider that some who'd like to use k2pdfopt on the iphone don't
use Twitter at all, I have a sure example of one, and I hope I could use your
app independently from that?

------
gillesjacobs
The website might like out belongs in a museum but I use the tool weekly for
reformatting research papers and pdf books. It works great and I highly
recommend it.

------
bdcravens
“My site (willus.com) now offers SSL/https connectivity. Apparently this
happened without my being notified, at no charge to me, which is nice. As a
result, today I configured my site (and my backup site willus.org) to
automatically re-direct http requests to https requests. Enjoy the added
security!”

That was only on August 3 2019 :-)

~~~
hbcondo714
Yeah, it's using Let's Encrypt. There are a lot of DNS names listed on the
cert, showing their webmail URL too.

------
fsiefken
Nice, I remember using the crop function in my mobile pdf readers. Nowadays I
OCR all my pdfs into ePub/markdown so I can grep, reflow, RSVP speed read and
text-to-speech them.

------
thecleaner
I tried converting this -
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/book.pdf](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/book.pdf)
for mobile but it doesn't work very well. Diagrams get spread across multiple
pages and the zoom is not consistent. Maybe I did something wrong with the
settings.

------
mikorym
I used this tool a couple of times to get research PDFs onto my kindle and
even emailed the author (he responded quickly) about how to stop diagrams from
splitting; it's pretty cool to see these old school kind of programmers vs.
the poor young web devs that spend 50% of their time writing hacky Javascript
that will be obsolete in a year...

~~~
jszymborski
You can argue that the "hacky Javascript" written by the "young web devs" you
deride will be as obsolete in a year as the code this old school programmer
has written.

Just because you're not using the grooviest library or haven't been writing
C++17 doesn't mean your application, which still functions on its target
plaforms, is obsolete.

~~~
mikorym
The comment is not about obsolescence, it is about depth of study.

------
Fnoord
Calibre has a feature to convert file formats (ePub, PDF, etc). I haven't used
it much as I tend to just go for ePub as source. Does K2pdfopt work better
than Calibre?

~~~
acqq
It’s not comparable. This tool reformats pdf to pdf which fits e-book readers,
and often needs your input for fine tuning. But it does what other tools don’t
(at least as much as I know).

Calibre can convert between the ebook formats.

------
xupybd
I wish I'd had this in uni. I used to have to read 3 research papers a week on
my Kindle,it was terrible having to zoom about before they had a touch screen.

------
huydotnet
I know it's weird but I read most of the PDF on my iPhone with it.

    
    
        k2pdfopt -om 0.15 -w 800 -h 1732 <file-name>

~~~
vallismortis
This works for eBooks too:

    
    
        k2pdfopt $* -dev kpw -mode fw -wrap -hy -ws 0.375 -ls-

------
cromat3
I am using this to format pdfs for kindle. Better than pdf to mobi converter
for any math or programming ebooks.

